# NGP Trailer



## mameks (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't think it's been posted yet, so here it is:


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool!!!!,much better then the psp..., another must have! 

White one still looks ugly.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 2, 2011)

this is what i'm waiting for. now i really want a NGP. god thing it'll still be released next year, i still have time to save up money.


----------



## Sop (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn can't decide the 3DS and this.. Will have to try and get both!


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2011)

Impressive. 


Some of the controls seem a bit clumsy at times, I hope the developers won't force them into every game.


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm speechless. It's like you can control it in every way possible. I just *have* to get one of these.


----------



## ByteMunch (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks... Expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But also pretty cool!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks very cool, but I'm still waiting for some killer titles that really make it worth the purchase. I would really like ModNation racers on launch, that would satisfy my need a bit. Mario Kart DS is still my favourite DS game till now and I want to feel the same experience on the NGP.


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 2, 2011)

OH DEAR... Uncharted Portable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems I am now in official _doubt wich portable to get next_ Man... Those are some really nice graphics dude, wonder how long the ds scene is going to exist (the dsl/i/xl), when that ends, im gonna get this.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love how everybody changed their tune after seeing this trailer


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 2, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I love how *some people* changed their tune after seeing this trailer



Fix 

I still have the same tune as before.


----------



## Jolan (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd like to see a non-black PSP first.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 2, 2011)

If you can put a window through with it, it shouldn't be classified as a handheld. But I still WANNIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope devs don't go touch screen gyro crazy, I still prefer playing with analog sticks and buttons rather than the new stuff that belongs better on phones and PDAs


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 2, 2011)

holy shit..I'm......IMPRESSED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and for a Sony product...that's REALLY hard to do for me)

still looks like it will be a $450 item.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 2, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> If you can put a window through with it, it shouldn't be classified as a handheld. But I still WANNIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I rather have that stuff with my gaming system.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 2, 2011)

What's the song called in the video?


Like the song, but still not getting an NGP.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 2, 2011)

Basically looks amazing... but then I always thought it did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
This one's a must buy for me.


----------



## Frip (Feb 2, 2011)

Only getting this if it gets Jak and Daxter.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> What's the song called in the video?


I can't find it even with part of the lyrics


Spoiler



[titleart of lyrics]
his world is yours to play the way you like 'cause nothing's stopping you tonight. Breathe in. It's time to live your life. It's yours to play the way you like 'cause nothing's stopping you tonight. The choice to play the way you like 'cause nothing's stop.


--
I'm going to have to take back my comments about the PSP2 game library. It looks like there are quite a lot of good games coming out for it. The PSP2 makes the tech geek in my squeal with joy! I'm so tempted to purchase it at launch. Especially after watching this trailer.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 2, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The song I think is independent....SoundHound couldn't even find it..

or maybe something Sony Music Records Studio conjured up for the trailer


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 2, 2011)

A handheld with a touch-screen, an accelerometer, and augmented-reality games?
[sarcasm]I gotta say, Sony sure is original.[/sarcasm]


Also, for a company obsessed with visuals, the beginning of the commercial looked like something a high school film class put together for a C project.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> A handheld with a touch-screen, an accelerometer, and augmented-reality games?
> [sarcasm]I gotta say, Sony sure is original.[/sarcasm]


Yeah, Apple did it first.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 2, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No luck with Shazam Encore either..


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 2, 2011)

Wipeout looks really great. I love these fast paced racer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other games look pretty good as well.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 2, 2011)

Really nice, games don't impress me but the system does, I wonder if Japan has some promotional videos on the NGP because I would to see what they are offering.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, after seeing that trailer... Can't say I am any less impressed. I knew it had good graphics, but it will take more than the little snatches of individual [newage] gameplay footage to win me over.

EDIT: What is my 's' button broken of something?! I notice a lot of 's' removals in my posts. :c


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 2, 2011)

Once again, Sony dominates hardware wise.

We'll see what happens game wise.


----------



## Goli (Feb 2, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Really nice, games don't impress me but the system does, I wonder if Japan has some promotional videos on the NGP because I would to see what they are offering.


I would like* I assume.
That video is what was shown in Japan when the NGP was announced.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had the first accelerometer, but touch screen and AR was all Nintendo.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 2, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touchscreen#History








.


----------



## Issac (Feb 2, 2011)

I think this looks a lot better than the original PSP. Only thing I don't like is how it feels like the games using the touch screen in that video seem to say: "oooo lookie you can swipe at screen make nice stuffs lolz hurr durr", just as nintendos earliest DS games.... I mean, swipe on screen to remove dust on some map in uncharted... meeeh, seems like a really useless "launch title gimmick"...

However, I'm really impressed, and really interested in getting my hands on one of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't regret getting the original PSP either, even though I think it is a really boring console with "no gaemz" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:



			
				CA519705950 said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, read bolded part


----------



## chyyran (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?1vh8oz8m30gc19r

Ripped the audio out of the trailer.
It's now in high quality 320kbps mp3 with filled in ID3 tags for you to listen on your brand new... NGP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, yeah, there ya go, but if anyone would find the real name for the song, please do.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 2, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well there's always TGS 2011 where they cn show some better offerings and of course E3 might have some offerings in June.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm kind of liking this, but I think the back touch-screen isn't going to be used much.

Seriously, what would developers need THAT for?

Also... really chunky. Huh.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 2, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ar is old, its not exclusive to nintendo and they didnt invent / use it in a system first

same with the touch screen, a few systems came long before the ds
tigers game.com system for example


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 4, 2011)

I am TOTALLY getting this. It's been a while since I bought a 'new' handheld.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> I am TOTALLY getting this. It's been a while since I bought a 'new' handheld.


Same! Let's join the we're-fucking-hyped club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 4, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm joining, gravity daze looks really interesting, plus the system itself looks freakin amazing, especially considering i never got a psp so backwards compatibilty doesn't matter to me


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used my PSP more for emulation than anything else. When the NGP is inevitably hacked it should be thrice as amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## deadmansclock (Apr 7, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> http://www.mediafire.com/?1vh8oz8m30gc19r
> 
> Ripped the audio out of the trailer.
> It's now in high quality 320kbps mp3 with filled in ID3 tags for you to listen on your brand new... NGP.
> ...


Hey, thank you!


----------



## YayMii (Apr 7, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you even read the link? It says that since it was invented, the technology has been used in various PDAs over the years. (FYI, PDAs are handheld)
If you also look at the PDA Wiki page, it mentions that the first PDAs had touchscreens, and it mentions the Apple Newton, the first product of which was the MessagePad, which had been released some time around 1993. The Apple Newton page also mentions touchscreen technology development that predated the release of the Newton.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hm, this was posted in February but I hadn't seen it until today. Trailer looks good, as do some of the games (like WipEout). Now it's just seeing what the price is...


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow. That's awesome. Provided it doesn't cost too much, and I have the money, I'll get one when it comes out


----------



## Icealote (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm still similar button layout to the psp. That cramps my thumbs and palms. I don't know how psp users play theirs o.O now there's more things to press 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I just have meat gloves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 8, 2011)

Games look great.
Hope this system gets better launch titles.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 9, 2011)

Despite buying the 3DS, I'm still tempted to get one of these.
Won't be happening at launch, though. Think I'll wait for a decent amount of decent games to be announced.
Though I have to say, Tretton's bullshit is starting to irritate me... even if it does earn him rep among the hardc0re gam3rs and sell their products.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 9, 2011)

Great!, just GREAT!
they're using Nintendo's gimmick now


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2011)

Icealote said:
			
		

> Hmm still similar button layout to the psp. That cramps my thumbs and palms. I don't know how psp users play theirs o.O now there's more things to press
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Learn to read the thread.

Even then, arguably the only "gimmick" that Nintendo employed that others used was a touchscreen, which is becoming quite common in handheld devices anyway (such as cellphones, music players, gaming devices, etc). It seriously helps when it comes to multimedia (since it opens it up for a full keyboard and easy movement around finding music or browsing the web).

I'll try to get this on launch provided I have the cash and the launch titles aren't utter garbage.


----------



## Jolan (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd like to get this on launch, but Sony has said several times that launch NPGs won't have 3G, and I don't want to miss out on a feature that I'm going to be using.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PEACE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm too Lazy to read all those pages


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Great!, just GREAT!
> they're using Nintendo's gimmick now


The NGP has a 3D screen?


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 9, 2011)

It's just... So FAT.

If I get one, it'll have to be a second or third revision. I don't care about some stupid "oval design for better grip". That thing is OBESE.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> It's just... So FAT.
> 
> If I get one, it'll have to be a second or third revision. I don't care about some stupid "oval design for better grip". That thing is OBESE.


the screen is 5", it's not exactly a pocketable device anyway


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah.

Motion control.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 9, 2011)

thought u were gonna say cameras


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Apr 10, 2011)

Probably will get one eventually but if Duke Nukem Forever gets ported it will be a definite buy!


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 11, 2011)

Might be a launch day pickup for me


----------

